# Wow there are Flatheads near Columbus!



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Went out to the Scioto July 10th with some crawlers and a castnet, couldnt find any shad. Shortly after setting up in our first spot my bobber went under and after pulling out of a snag my drag was not set so when the fish ran he snapped my 30lb powerpro, very disapointing but my fault. we then moved down river and caught 4 channels between 2-5 lbs after that we moved to the last spot of the night and just as I was reeling in my line my buddys pole got what looked like a tap from a small channel the 10 seconds later his pole slowly bent over and he hooked the fish. After a great fight he landed this 20# 3 oz. Flattie (his second ever) Its scratched up from the spawn and YES he hit on a Nightcrawler.
We went back to the same area the next night fully stoked with Goldfish and chubs and after a few spots we found more  I couldnt believe it 1st Mikes pole goes down and as soon as he gets his 9.5 lb Flattie in the boat my bait alert sings and I bring in a 10lb Flattie (MY FIRST EVER) then while hes netting that his other pole goes and when he gets done netting mine he reels in a 6lb channel, BY FAR the BEST 20 mins of fishing Ive ever been a part of. After chasing these beasts all around ohio and countless hours of reading website posts and the great websites Hookedoncatfish.com , and Katchaser (Thanks Robbie and Doc) I Finally landed one in my own backyard.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

sounds good...congrats on your first ever flathead...they are fun to catch..and im sure you are hook for life now...lol anyways...glad to hear you guys had a good outting


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Dang congrats, Nice catch.
To think i talked to ya right before ya put in. I knew i should have jumped in the boat lol.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I think I have the bug too . Recently went to a campground to visit freinds & checked out their 10 acre lake . Tried for bass with no luck & someone said there's mostly cats . Brought out the leftover hot dogs & some cut up gills . Wife & I hooked 4 fish & they all broke the line after pulling a lot of drag . Didn't see any of them . Can cats grow that big in small lakes / ponds ? Your pics are great . We would love to catch fish that big . Gotta be a rush . What kind of tackle are you using? Two of ours broke 30 power pro line . Interesting fish , them cats .


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

bluefinn, 

with proper food supplies, oxygen levels, tempuratures, habitat, and fertilization of the water...cats and all fish for that matter, can grow as big as they can get, though it may take time, they grow just the same as if they were in a river or anywhere else...and 10 acres is alot of water so...


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

congrats on the cats, this is my first year really targeting cats and im still learning well i dont think we ever stop learning, but im still in search of my first one over 10 but itll come in time, and ill admit searching for these elusive monsters is just as addicting as searching for that elusive monster bass.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Congrats on the catch,nice fish. great pics too.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

The Scioto River in the Central Ohio area has a great population of flatties. The biggest challenge is to find a good hole. Once you find where they live all ya got to do is have some good bait and be able to pull them out of the snags. If you have caught a few in there I am sure there are more and bigger ones. Good job on your first flatties, hope to see some big boys soon.

Jake


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Steelwolve said:


> After chasing these beasts all around ohio and countless hours of reading website posts and the great websites Hookedoncatfish.com , and Katchaser (Thanks Robbie and Doc) I Finally landed one in my own backyard.



Folks like Doc and Robby have helped newbie Catfishermen more than they'll ever know. I think I got :S for an entire year + before I landed my 1st Ohio Flathead. (w/ the exceptions of some tiny flats caught by mistake). I now am hooked and have about 30 cat rod and reels and only one of two others. I'm just about strictly catfish now, unless I'm catching bait for catfish!

Good going. Hopefully we'll see more :B from you!


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Looks like you had a good night. NICE FISH!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Good job

Big fish are where you find them. All the advice in the World 
will not help the guy that don't get out and fish.

With flathead each waterway has small differences that you must figure out.
That is 
why specific information only helps the fella fishing the same waters you do.

As I understand it, the problem with the Scioto is finding spots to 
fish. Remember to be courteous when asking permission to cross 
land and be respectful to those that grant access.


----------



## CatCarnage (Jul 17, 2007)

It was the best 20 minutes when u been searching for these beast for a couple years now. Like i wasnt hooked before now i cant stand not having a pole in the water!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice job. I just reeled in my first big cat. It was a ton of fun I cant imagin a 20 lber


----------

